# Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ja was kostet so ein Teich 

das ist die Umfrage zum Thema: 
  ==> *Kosten für den Teich * <==


zur Info: das ist keine öffentliche Umfrage


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Das ist schwierig, so generell das zu sagen, kommt ja auf auf Größe und Tiefe und wieviel Technik dabei ist,  an. 
Aber ich habe unseren Teich mal grob überschlagen, komme auf knapp unter 10.000,-- EUR.


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo Maja,

da hast du recht, ich denke die Umfrage wird auch nur ein grobe Hausnummer liefern können.

Hast Du jedes Pflänzchen in eine Liste eingetragen  ,  wie unser  "Buchhalter"  , ich jedenfalls ned.

Es ist und bleibt ein Hobby. 

So ein Teich umfasst so viele Bereiche, angefangen von Tiefbau bis Fischheilkunde - also eigentlich für jeden was dabei


----------



## Olli.P (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hi,

das wird bestimmt nur 'ne grobe Hausnummer werden.......... 

Ich bin grad hin und her gerissen was ich da nehmen sollte...........

Wenn ich alle Bauten zusammen rechnen würde, käm ich wahrs. über 12.000,-

Und wenn "nur" den letzten bliebe ich bestimmt unter 6.000,- ..........


----------



## PeterBoden (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das wird bestimmt nur 'ne grobe Hausnummer werden..........



Einen Anhaltswert kann man schon erkennen, allerdings ist die Umfrage ähnlich einer Frage wie "Was hat euer Auto gekostet?". Okay, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.

Vielleicht wäre die Frage nach den Kosten pro m² etwas zielführender gewesen, die professionellen Teichbauer geben diese immer an.
(dann wird es recht schnell unübersichtlich, genauer gesagt müsste dann die Bauart genannt werden, ein Fischteich gemauert mit Filteranlage ist teurer als ein gleich großer reiner Pflanzenteich mit Folie)

Mein kleiner Pflanzenteich (25m²) liegt bei 85 € /m², mein Schwimmteich (250 m²  plus 100 m² Ufergraben) momentan bei 48 € / m². Da werden es etwas über 50 € /m² werden, ein paar Pflanzen sind noch unterwegs und 'schöne' Steine müssen auch noch bestellt werden; die sind teuer.:evil


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo,

ich saniere zur Zeit einen Goldfischteich. Ist fast fertig. Eckdaten ca. 6oool, Vlies, Folie, Ufermatte. Druckfilter gebr. gekauft, Pflanzen teilw. vom alten Teich +ca. für hundert € neue.
Gesamtkosten ohne Arbeit ca. 750 €.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Wenn alles glatt geht, bin ich bei ca. 4000,00 Euro ...
Wovon ich die Hälfte in 2 Jahren angespart habe von meinem taschengeld ... und die andere Hälfte muß ich mir von meiner Tante leihen 
Das heißt auch wieder 2 Jahre zurückzahlen ...

Oh je, ich werde wohl nie fertig ... ein Lottogewinn wäre prima 

Mandy


----------



## Pammler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Mein kleiner Teich war recht günstig,
250€ der Bagger + 40l Diesel, 700€ Folie, Vlies, Ufermatte, Pumpe und Schlauch und 50€ Pflanzen und 4€ Fische. Die meisten Pflanzen sind im Forum getauscht macht nochmal 20€ Porto dazu. Die Steine auf den Feldern gesammelt. Der Beton und die Teichrandbefestigung waren Reste vom Bau.
Komme ich auf ca. 1100€.
Habe deshalb bis 5000€ abgestimmt, weil ich bestimmt bissel Kleinkram vergessen habe bzw. die Preise nimmer genau weiß.


----------



## maga_graz (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hmmm... schwer zu sagen: wie trenne ich die 400m2 Wasserfläche von den 6600m2 Land drum rum? 
Kenn nur den überraschend niedrigen Gesamtpreis...


----------



## Teicher (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo,
Wir haben unsere Teich von 'ne Gartenbaufirma bauen lassen, mir war es zu viel alleine.  Der Teich hat komplett mit Bachlauf und Pflanzen, Teich größe 10qmtr und Bach mit 7mtr länge, incl. Aquamax 10000 Pumpe. 10680€.


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo,

Euch allen schon mal vielen Dank für das Mitmachen. 

Klar so genau wird man die Kosten für das heimische Gewässen ned beziffern können - aber es soll ja auch nur so in etwa zeigen was das Teichhobby kostet, wenn man es ernsthaft betreibt.

So sehen potentielle Teichbauer schon mal was auf Sie zukommen kann wenn das "Pfützenfieber" ausgebrochen ist .



Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hat das einen bestimmten Grund, dass "Gartenteich bis 1.000 €" als einzige Antwort kursiv ist?


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Servus Dany

Du meinst das Ergebnis ... 

Ich hatte es mir vor meinem Abstimmen angesehen ... da war nix kursiv ...
Habe dann abgestimmt ... jetzt war mein angeklickter Button kursiv ...

Ergo ... es erscheint das Ergebnis kursiv, wo du mitabgestimmt hast ...

Sonnige Grüsse aus Grünbach nach Wien
Helmut


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Ah! dann zeigt es mir also das an, was ich gewählt hab! Verstehe 
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## catamo2012 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo zusammen, 

also für meinen kleinen Schwimmteich habe ich bis jetzt ca. 25.000 ausgegeben, allerdings sind da die Erdarbeiten sowie die komplette Filtertechnik, ein wenig Pflanzen und die Terasse welche zum Teil über den Teich geht dabei. Muss aber zugeben das schon vieles mit Hilfe von Freunden gemeistert wurde.
Der teuerste Teil waren sicher die Erdarbeiten. (mit Kies und Abtransport so an die 10.000)


----------



## tomsteich (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Kosten für den Teich*



catamo2012 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also für meinen kleinen Schwimmteich habe ich bis jetzt ca. 25.000 ausgegeben, allerdings sind da die Erdarbeiten sowie die komplette Filtertechnik, ein wenig Pflanzen und die Terasse welche zum Teil über den Teich geht dabei. Muss aber zugeben das schon vieles mit Hilfe von Freunden gemeistert wurde.
> Der teuerste Teil waren sicher die Erdarbeiten. (mit Kies und Abtransport so an die 10.000)



Hallo,

das Thema ist zwar jetzt schon einige Monate alt. Ich wundere mich sehr über einen Selbstbaupreis von 25.000,-- Euro (bis jetzt? Heißt das, der ist noch nicht fertig?), auch wenn ich jetzt die 10.000,-- Euro Erdarbeiten abziehe. Betrifft das tatsächlich diesen kleinen Teich (laut Profil)? Wahrscheinlich stimmt die Quadratmeterangabe nicht(?). Das kann ja nicht sein, oder? 

Gruß

Thomas


----------

